# Windows Deployment Services alternatywa w Linuksie

## adam9870

Kojarzycie Windows Deployment Services w Windows Serwer 2008?

Szukam alternatywy dla Linuksa.

Czego potrzebuję? Uruchamiam serwer na Linuksie, instaluję alternatywę dla Windows Deployment Services z Windows Serwera, uruchamiam instalację Windows XP, Windows Vista i Windows7 przez sieć z pomocą PXE do stacji klienckich.

Dlaczego potrzebuję? W firmie nie mogę użyć Windows Serwera bez kupowania licencji, dlatego pomyślałem o Linuksie.

----------

## womperm

Pierwszy wynik w google   :Smile: 

http://stmlabs.com/2011/02/28/how-to-linux-over-windows-deployment-services-diskless-booting/

----------

## gexcite

Może to się nada

http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/FOG_Project

----------

